# Vape pics, coil pics and other randoms



## Necris

Hey Guys
Have been busy on Instagram and facebook and thought i would share with the forum.
apologies for the bulk upload but will keep it updated periodically.
had a slight disagreement with my phone and have lost source images for a lot of stuff, sadly IG resolution reigns.
All pics taken with a galaxy S6 and recently aquired lense kit.












View attachment 56835





View attachment 56838

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## MoeHS1

Some very cool pics Necris. Noob question but what would you call those types of coils?


----------



## Jakey

MoeHS1 said:


> Some very cool pics Necris. Noob question but what would you call those types of coils?


Call em awesome that's what

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Necris

MoeHS1 said:


> Some very cool pics Necris. Noob question but what would you call those types of coils?


these would be fused and staggered clapton variations in parallel
the solid wrap ius a fused clapton, the staggered wrap is a spaced clapton
fused= 2x26g core with 38g wrap, staggered is 2 26g cores spaced wrap, put parallel and wrapped again to bind together


----------



## Jakey

@Necris how is the vape compared to a normal kanthal build. what are the differences. no doubt its a work of art, but is that where it stops or are there benefits in terms of flavor or vapor that cant be matched by a regular coil setup?

That patina mech is awesome. I'm pretty sure its the same one i watched in a thread of yours throughout its entire transformation.


----------



## MoeHS1

Necris said:


> these would be fused and staggered clapton variations in parallel
> the solid wrap ius a fused clapton, the staggered wrap is a spaced clapton
> fused= 2x26g core with 38g wrap, staggered is 2 26g cores spaced wrap, put parallel and wrapped again to bind together


Awesome stuff  I'm still new to all this so the only word I understood in there was Clapton but I'll learn


----------



## Necris

@Jakey, the mech has been a few colours, this being the lastest, still pre clear.
as for the coils, undoubtedly better density and flavour from fused claptons.
the staggered fused parallel goes down as my twisted messes 2 happy place. 0.25 single is just perfection.
I actually found i stopped vaping my griffin as i couldnt run my fused claton build in it unti wire was restocked. traditional coils just felt "thin" for lack of a better word"

The one wrapped in micro clapton(34/38) was a tad impractical on my cuboid to be honest, but have since popped it on the simple and its a great vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

Necris said:


> @Jakey, the mech has been a few colours, this being the lastest, still pre clear.
> as for the coils, undoubtedly better density and flavour from fused claptons.
> the staggered fused parallel goes down as my twisted messes 2 happy place. 0.25 single is just perfection.
> I actually found i stopped vaping my griffin as i couldnt run my fused claton build in it unti wire was restocked. traditional coils just felt "thin" for lack of a better word"
> 
> The one wrapped in micro clapton(34/38) was a tad impractical on my cuboid to be honest, but have since popped it on the simple and its a great vape.


I'm definitely going to give one of these exotic builds a try! just don't have the time, patience, drill, wire, know how to be able to. 
so once i sort out those elements, i will post pics of my attempts. until then, I'm happy to marvel at yours


----------



## BumbleBee

Stunning photos @Necris and even stunninger coils, nice work man!


----------



## Greyz

Jakey said:


> I'm definitely going to give one of these exotic builds a try! just don't have the time, patience, drill, wire, know how to be able to.
> so once i sort out those elements, i will post pics of my attempts. until then, I'm happy to marvel at yours



Wire? I found this while searching for 100ft of kanthal 
http://shopping.all4women.co.za/550...-Awg-Kanthal-A1-Round-Wire-ap-B013U2Z284.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necris

Lol. It's ni80.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bjorncoetsee



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey

Greyz said:


> Wire? I found this while searching for 100ft of kanthal
> http://shopping.all4women.co.za/550...-Awg-Kanthal-A1-Round-Wire-ap-B013U2Z284.html


whoaa. Thats a deal!! Never heard of this site though


----------



## Greyz

Jakey said:


> whoaa. Thats a deal!! Never heard of this site though


I know I stumbled across it trying to find 100ft spools of coil wire. It's not ni80 but you should be able make plenty Kanthal claptons etc

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey

Mmm let me think about this one, while trying to down a couple of bananas in the next half hour.


----------



## Greyz

R650 for 550ft of wire it's a no brainer lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey

Not really when you have 651 left in your account and payday is a couple of weeks away


----------



## Greyz

Jakey said:


> Not really when you have 651 left in your account and payday is a couple of weeks away


Lol true bru! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

